# i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü



## Raizzo (27. Februar 2018)

*i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Moin Forum,
ich erreiche mit meinem i5-6600K (4,3GHz @ 1,3V) sogar schon beim normalen zocken Temperaturen bis 87C (Idle 55C). Und dann taktet die CPU natürlich auf ca. 800MHz runter was sich dann in Lags aüßert. 
Ich habe aber eine äußerst gute Kühlung: Corsair H100i V2 und Corsair SP120 RGB verbaut. Diese Laufen auch immer ganz schön hochtourig (1200RPM) und sind auch laut.
Der Radiator ist an der Front befestigt, die Lüfter pusten nach außen.

Hoffe mir kann einer helfen,
Julius

Hier noch das Bild vom Gehäuse


----------



## type_o (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Dreh die Lüfter der H100i so, dass sie kalte Luft von außen ansaugen und durch den Radiator nach innen drücken!  
Ich hoffe du hast auch am Heck min einen Lüfter, welcher die warme Luft nach Außen befördert.


----------



## iReckyy (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Hallo,

deine Kühlung ist ok und absolut ausreichend, aber nicht äußerst gut.

Zu deinem Problem.

Seit der 3. Generation i5/i7 etc. ist der Heatspreader (Metalldeckel) der CPU nicht mehr mit dem DIE, dem Silizum verlötet. Intel schmiert da billige Wärmeleitpaste zwischen, die nach gefühlt 5 Minuten vertrocknet ist. Dadurch wird der Wärmeübergang dann denkbar schlecht.

Ist für Laien aber nicht zu empfehlen.

Alternativ Takt und Spannung runter.


Die Lösung ist das Köpfen der CPU, sprich Heatspreader runter, WLP raus und Flüssigmetall rein.

Wobei 87Grad eigentlich zuviel sind für die Kühlung/Spannung/Takt.

Sitzt der Kühlblock richtig? Folie runter?

Gruß


----------



## Raizzo (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

OK, Danke schonmal für Deine Antwort.
D.h. du meinst die Wärmeleitpaste ist mit der Zeit ausgetrocknet und ist nun für den Hintern ?
Der Kühlblock wackelt nicht oder ähnliches wenn ich versuche ihn zu bewegen, ich denke mal der sitzt. Aber kann auch nicht sein dass die WLP so sch*** geworden ist das der Prozessor so unnormal warm wird.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Welches Gehäuse benutzt du? Und wie sieht die belüftung darin aus, also welche Lüfter und wie installiert?


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

55C im Idle zeigen, dass was nicht in Ordnung ist. Entweder falsch montiert oder Pumpe läuft nicht wie vorgesehen


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Raizzo, wie type_o geschrieben hat, dreh bitte die Lüfter so das diese Luft von aussen durch den Radiator ins innere befördern. Überprüf auch bitte ob die Pumpe mit maximaler Drehzahl läuft. Desweiteren gib bitte Informationen zum Rest des Systems. Wo ist die Pumpe angeschlossen? Gehäuse? Anordnung von weiteren Lüftern in deinem Gehäuse? Seid wann besteht das Problem? Wie lange ist diese Konfiguration so in Betrieb? etc.

Es wurden dir hier Fragen gestellt die du noch nicht Beantwortet hast und ohne Beantwortung ist hilfe nur eingeschränkt möglich.

Vielleicht kannst du auch Bilder vom Inneren deines Rechners hier einstellen.


----------



## Raizzo (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Habe ein Fractal Design Mini C TG.
Lüfter sind 2 Sp120 von Corsair die Luft durch den Radiator nach außen drücken, am Heck auch noch mal ein sp120 (wegen dem 3er Set) der Luft nach außen pustet.


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Und wie bitte soll bei dieser Lüfter Konfig frische Luft zum Kühlen ins Gehäuse kommen?! Wenn alle Lüfter nach aussen arbeiten?! Das beantworte doch mal Bitte...

Eine Grafikkarte die Wärme erzeugt wirst du wohl auch haben.... Bitte Hardware auflisten. Danke.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Also Bilder wären nicht Schlecht. 

Evtl. Pumpenspannung zu niedrig eingestellt. Aber die Schlange bekommst halt aus der Pumpe nicht raus.


----------



## Raizzo (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Ok, Pumpe ist am CPU_Fan1 angeschlossen wie es in der Anweisung steht. Gehäuse: Fractal Design Mini c tg. 1 weiterer Lüfter nach außen (sp120). Problem besteht erst seit Wochenende, da ich seit dem erst die Wakü habe. Die framedrops (die wahrscheinlich mit den hohen Temps in Zusammenhang stehen) habe ich aber schon länger (2 Monate). Es ist noch eine GTX 1070 von EVGA verbaut.


----------



## Raizzo (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

I5-6600K
16GB (2x8) corsair vengeance ram 
Asus rog z270g
EVGA gtx 1070 ftw 
Corsair rm650x
3x corsair sp120 rgb
Und halt die corsair h100i v2


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Aber wieso Blasen bei dir alle Lüfter Luft *aus* dem Gehäuse heraus?! Hattest du vorher eine ähnliche Konfig, halt nur mit einem Luftkühler?

Dreh die Lüfter am Radiator, so das sie Luft von aussen ins Gehäuse blasen. Beobachte die Temperaturen und melde dich dann.


----------



## Raizzo (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Ok, werde dann das ganze Ding nochmal ausbauen und dann überprüfen ob da nicht doch etwas faul ist und die Lüfter umdrehen.
Melde mich dann morgen bei euch.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## claster17 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*



Raizzo schrieb:


> Ok, Pumpe ist am CPU_Fan1 angeschlossen wie es in der Anweisung steht.



Dein Board hat extra einen Anschluss (links neben der Batterie) für die Pumpe.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Hast du die Spannung an CPU_1 (an welchem bei dir die Pumpe hängt) auch auf Vollgas? (100% / 12V)
Ansonsten kann es sein, dass die Pumpe nur sehr langsam pumpt. Manche Pumpen können davon auch kaputt gehen.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Ich hab meinn i5 66ooK  geköpft unnd ganz wenig Flüssigmetal auf Die und Headspedder, dazu die 3 kleinen Kontakte neben dem DIE abgeklebt und wieder punktuell verklebt mit Termo-Silicon.
Im Normalen Betrib hab ich 23 Grad  bei 4,9 Mhz  bei 1,4V .
Unter Last dann 56 Grad, höher kommt er nicht unter Wakü.......................
Also überleg es dir.


----------



## Raizzo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Habe jetzt die Lüfter gedreht und die Pumpe auf max Drehzahl im BIOS gestellt, hat aber nichts genützt...


----------



## Raizzo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Wenn ich die Pumpe dort anschließe bootet der Rechner nicht mehr, weil die Lüfter direkt an der Pumpe mit angeschlossen sind und somit kein(e) Lüfter am CPU_Fan1 angeschlossen sind.

EDIT: Habe nun auch nochmal nachgeguckt ob der Kopf richtig sitzt (und Anpressdruck nachgeguckt) und MX-4 aufgetragen. Jedoch keine Besserung.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Welchen Luftkühler hattest du den vorher?


----------



## Raizzo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3


----------



## claster17 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*



Raizzo schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Pumpe dort anschließe bootet der Rechner nicht mehr, weil die Lüfter direkt an der Pumpe mit angeschlossen sind und somit kein(e) Lüfter am CPU_Fan1 angeschlossen sind.



Dafür gibt es die Option, CPU_Fan zu ignorieren. Wie sonst könnten all die Leute mit richtiger Wasserkühlung leben?


----------



## evilgrin68 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

n'Abend

Kannst du mal Bilder von deinem System einstellen?

btw... Hatte schon mal gefragt wie Alt die Komponenten sind. Bist du Sicher das die Pumpe läuft und nicht Defekt ist?


----------



## stuxcom (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Bin auch der Meinung das da was nicht richtig läuft.
Die Richtung der Lüfter aufm Radi kann keinen so großen Unterschied machen.
Also entweder die Pumpe Arbeitet nicht richtig und oder der Kühler liegt nicht richtig auf.

Probiere mal die Cpu/Pumpenkombi im Idle auf das Board zu drücken und beobachte die Temps.
Im gleichen zug kannst du ja feststellen ob die Pumpe arbeitet.


----------



## Raizzo (1. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> n'Abend
> 
> Kannst du mal Bilder von deinem System einstellen?
> 
> btw... Hatte schon mal gefragt wie Alt die Komponenten sind. Bist du Sicher das die Pumpe läuft und nicht Defekt ist?


Ja die Pumpe läuft mit 1400-2400rpm (laut corsair link und kann man auch deutlich hören)
Hatte nachträglich noch ein Bild in den anfangsthread gestellt, kann aber gerne nochmal welche reinstellen.



stuxcom schrieb:


> Bin auch der Meinung das da was nicht richtig läuft.
> Die Richtung der Lüfter aufm Radi kann keinen so großen Unterschied machen.
> Also entweder die Pumpe Arbeitet nicht richtig und oder der Kühler liegt nicht richtig auf.
> 
> ...


Die Pumpe arbeitet zu 100% hörbar und in corsair link und BIOS sichtbar. Das mit dem aufs Mainboard drücken mache ich dann heute mal


----------



## iReckyy (1. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass die Folie vom Kühler komplett runter ist, nicht, dass da noch nen Fetzten zwischen ist.


----------



## Raizzo (1. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Ja, meine sogar dass gar keine Folie dabei war.
Habe ja auch schon die Wlp von Kühler und CPU erneuert und habe da keine Folie gesehen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

WLP auf der CPU reicht völlig.


----------



## Raizzo (1. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Ja meine ich auch, wollte damit sagen das ich die wlp auf beiden Seiten entfernt have und mir dabei nichts aufgefallen ist. (Folie o.ä.)


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Wie reinigst du? Entfettest du auch vernünftig mit Radiergummie? Und Verdünnung?
Hast du noch Garantie auf die Corsair H100i V2 Aio?

Welche WLP verwendest du?


----------



## Raizzo (1. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Erstmal mit Klopapier grob die Wlp runter, dann mit Isopropylalkohol und Klopapier ordentlich reinigen bis nichts mehr nach dem reinigen auf dem Klopapier zu sehen ist.
Ja Garantie auf jeden Fall, habe sie erst seit dem Wochenende. Denke auch drüber nach ob ich sie einfach zurückgebe und mir eine andere kaufe, weil ich auch  mit der Lautstärke unzufrieden bin.
Ich benutze Arctic MX-4.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Also wenn möglich, tausche gegen eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240.


----------



## Raizzo (1. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Ist die wirklich so gut ? 
Mir ist wichtig das sie gute Leistung bei sehr wenig Lautstärke hat. Ich habe mir auch schon die Be Quiet Silent Loop 240 ausgeguckt...


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Moin,

ja, die ist sogar besser als die Silent Loop 240.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (2. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

warum bist du nicht einfach beim Dark Rock Pro geblieben?
Leider wir KEINE aio Wakü sein....


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Das beste wär halt, den 6600K (mit Rasierklinge oder Schraubstock) zu köpfen. Den Dark Rock Pro 3 wieder drauf Schnallen und richtig gute Lüfter zu verwenden. Einen Blacknoise Eloop B12-PS mit 75% Lüfterdrehzahl im Kühler in Heckrichtung (Luft nach hinten) und am Gehäuse hinten. Einen Blacknoise Eloop B14-PS bei 60% Lüfterdrehzal als Zweiten Lüfter nach hinten raus am CPU-Kühler befestigen. Die Be quiet! Lüfter dann vorne im Gehäuse verbauen @ 5V.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*



Raizzo schrieb:


> Ist die wirklich so gut ?
> Mir ist wichtig das sie gute Leistung bei sehr wenig Lautstärke hat. Ich habe mir auch schon die Be Quiet Silent Loop 240 ausgeguckt...



Ja, was an den vier Lüftern liegt:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/430x/2018/01/vorteil_tabelle-pcgh.PNG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raijintek Orcus 240 im Test: Mit Pumpe am Schlauch und bunten Lichtspielen (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


Oder gleich die 360er Variante für 100€: Arctic Liquid Freezer 360 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Du bekommst aber keinen 360er Radi in das Fractal Design Mini C TG rein. 

Die Lüfter vom Silent Loop 240 sind halt einfach immer zu hören... -.- nur mit den Blacknoise Eloop B12-PS ist diese AiO auch überhaupt als Silent zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Grortak (3. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, die ist sogar besser als die Silent Loop 240.



Ich bezweifle aber, dass sie leiser ist :o


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2018)

*AW: i5-6600K sehr hohe Temps trotz WaKü*

Solang die Silent Loop 240 mit den beigelegten Lüftern verwendet wird, ist diese in jeder Situation lauter als die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240.


----------

